# Fifa 09 without install



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

hi i have recently purchased my ( legal ) copy of fifa 2009 for pc , i have installed it on 2 desktop pc's without problems but i want to also install it on my laptop ( wich meets all the minimum requirements ) but my dvd drive wont read the fifa dvd no matter what i ty so i copie the ea sports folder over the network onto my laptop but it just says that fifa has not been installed correctly , is there a way to still be able to play it without install on my laptop i can send pics and original serial to prove that i have a legal copy of the game if needed


----------



## Magnus_Rexel (Oct 23, 2008)

The following may or may not work. I have personally seen it work, but I have also heard several reports that it did not resolve the problem.

First find out if you have the Starforce copy protection drivers installed. They are well known for causing major problems and failures in optical drives.

Go to your start menu and right click on the "computer" or "my computer" selection.
Go to properties in the drop down menue that opens.
This will open your system info page. Select Device Manager.
In the device manager page go to the top and click view.
In the drop down list click on Show hidden.
Then in the list on the page go to the Non-Plug and play drivers and open the list.
Look on the list and see if you find anything "Starforce"
If you do remove all of them.

Then find out what games or programs you installed that also installed the Starforce drivers and uninstall those games. After uninstalling the games you will want ot go ot your C:\ drive to make sure they are actually gone. Starforce likes to leave re-installers for it's drivers behind. Delete the entire folder that the games were installed to to get rid of any left behind stuff. 
Then you may want to boycot any games that use Starforce as well as send the game devs a message that you will not use their games as long as they continue to do business with the makers of Starforce. There are plenty of very effective copy protection programs out there that work just as well and in fact better, but cause no damage or problems. You can find lists of games that currently use Starforce online.

Now go back to your Device Manager page and open your optical drives. Make sure they are all set to Ultra DMA not PIO. If they are PIO then just select Ultra DMA from the drop down menu.

You may also need to roll back or update your drivers for your optical drive.

Once you have done this try to install the game again from disk.

If it works then Starforce was your issue and you are lucky no damage was done to your optical drive yet.
If it still will not work Starforce may have already damaged your optical drive or your drive may just be getting old and seen a lot of use and has worn out. In this case it is time to get a new optical drive and install it in your system.

You may also want to try to simply copy everything from the game disk and send that to your laptop. Install a program like Power ISO pr Alcohol 120% and mount the copied data from the game disk onto a "virtual drive" that either of these programs will create. Then try to do a proper and clean install from the virtual drive.
This will bypass the need for a optical drive for now.

Please do not attemp to use the virtuall drive method for illegal purposes. A lot of harm can come from it and it is just wrong.

You will want to eventually buy a new optical drive for your system as they are used far too often for anyone to just try to go without one. Anyway they are really inexpensive now.

I hope something here helps.


----------



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

ok thx for ur post as i am a total noob at pc stuff i need some time to figure this all out but mean while i have shared my dvd drive of my desktop and am trying to install from there but it is taking forever and what u mean with the virtual drive stuff??


----------



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

yess it finally workes i have installed it via the virtual drive thingie u were talkin about but now i only get a black screen flash and than back to windows ....... nothing happens


----------



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

at one time this is the message i got:

the game needs access to the internet in order to verify ownership of this game. please ensure that your computer is online and try again

so i googledall i couyld find on this and found a solution , go to RUN=> ok, type cmd , and than netsh interface tcp set global ecncapability=disabeled 

but when i type in tcp it says that the following command line was not found tcp

im getting realy bored by this now


----------

